# Peru Orange Stripe Corydoras



## ameekplec.

So after finishing two sections of my thesis proposal, I figured I deserved a break, so I went to Big Als (scarborough) to return a broken Aquaclear and "just" have a look around the fish room to see if anything neat was there.

Needless to say, almost all of the tanks were pretty much the same old stuff week over week.

However, I spotted in one tank, a group of Peruvian Orange Stripe Corydoras. I saw them two or three months ago there, but they haven't come back till last Thursday. I saw them and then walked away, then came back, looked at them for a few minutes, walked away to go home, then grabbed a clip board and got myself all of them 

Got home, and put them into the plant qt tank  One had some haemorrhaging going on, probably from being netted aggressively, so I have treated the tank with melafix. Hopefully he comes around.

Waiting to be released:








More pictures to come later


----------



## Calmer

They look really nice  Especially the orange V bar along the back. Never seen that type of cory before.


----------



## Tabatha

Sweet score, congratulations, they're beautiful!


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks guys, they really are nice. Very vibrant orange stripe and paler bodies than other C. aeneus (supposedly) make for a very bright and active cory.

As promised, more pics:

Group shot:









Swimming buddies:









Close up:









Head to head comparison with a C. aeneus (Bronze cory)


----------



## Ciddian

Those are some fantastic fish!!


----------



## twoheadedfish

those are so good looking. i love them.


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks! Me too. I think they look so great. I got a bunch of bronze corys free a month or so back, and loved them, as they were so active and bustling about all the time (I'm used to my plecos, who love to sleep and just sit around, much like their owner...). Anyways, I saw these guys before, and when I saw them again, I had to have them. And they're even slightly yellow in the fins and got green iridescences in the cheek and body. Too cool to pass up this time!


----------



## I_dude

Nice fish.
Were you there on Friday coz I saw them there then at all in a school at the back of the tank.


----------



## ameekplec.

Nope, I got them on Sunday right before closing. I saw them, originally got 6, then came back for the rest.


----------



## Shattered

Wow, amazing. I was looking at the ones they have at the BA's here in Barrie. They are just beautiful.


----------



## pat3612

Those are nice might have to take a run to Big Als hmm might need another tank or 2 or 3


----------



## ameekplec.

I haven't kept corys in years, but boy are they fun to watch! And they don't spend all day hiding (I keep a few plecs...)

Well, you won't find any of these guys at BA in scarborough...I got them all


----------



## pat3612

ameekplec. said:


> I haven't kept corys in years, but boy are they fun to watch! And they don't spend all day hiding (I keep a few plecs...)
> 
> Well, you won't find any of these guys at BA in scarborough...I got them all


 Good thing Iam in Barrie lol.


----------

